# Visualisieren



## ssteff29 (17 März 2008)

hallo Leute
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe 4 bestehende SPS von der Firma Schneider Elektronik über die ich meine Rollosteuerung realiesiert habe.

Jetzt möchte ich das gerne erweitern mit einem Server mit Touch Panel über die ich das steuere. Dann möchte ich noch über das Touch Panel Licht steuern und Videos abspielen. Alles über denn Server.

Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzen.

Danke im Vorraus
ssteff29


----------



## SPS_Psycho (17 März 2008)

*Guten Morgen*

Hallo 

welche SPS von Schneider haben sie den???
Hintergrund welche Grundvorraussetzungen hat die SPS??


mfg


----------



## Kieler (17 März 2008)

Die Frage ist ja mehr als berechtigt ... Schneider ist ein weites Feld. Von alten  AEG Steuerungen über Modicon bis zu den Franzosen. Kann fast alles sein.

Kieler


----------



## ssteff29 (18 März 2008)

Hallo

Es ist eine Telemencanique SR2 B201JD.
Ich denke mir das ich sie nur über eine Digitale I/O Karte direkt auf die Eingänge schalten kann und Visulalisieren.
Eingangsspannung 12 V


----------



## Rengel (20 März 2008)

Hallo, das Thema hatten wir von dir doch schonmal 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18594

Gruß Rengel


----------



## ssteff29 (20 März 2008)

Hallo

Ja aber jetzt ist noch Licht und Video dabei.

kann wirklich niemand helfen oder zumindest ein paar Umsetzungsvorschläge machen.

Danke
ssteff29


----------



## Rengel (21 März 2008)

Hallo, sowas würde z.B. mit einem Magelis iPC gehen. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, das du keine Komm.-fähigen SPSn hast.

Gruß Rengel


----------



## ssteff29 (21 März 2008)

Hallo

Ja aber wenn ich eine Digital I/O Karte im Rechner habe und die Ausgänge mit denn Eingängen der SPS verbinde kann ich sie über denn PC Steuern. 
Das müsste so funktionieren oder?

mfg
ssteff29


----------



## Rengel (21 März 2008)

Oder du kaufst dir eine neue Komm.-fähige SPS.

Gruß Rengel


----------



## ge-nka (22 März 2008)

Ok,da hier keine brauchbare Vorschläge gegeben waren.
Außer neue "größere" SPS zu benutzen.

Hier ist meiner.
1.Man muß im klaren sein ,dass es nichts fertiges gibt.
2.Das ist nicht so leicht und setz vorraus ,dass du  viel zeit  investieren muß. 
unter anderem muß man sich drei folgende Punkte anlernen.

a) Elektronik,
du brauchst Pegel anpassung (24VDC->5VDC)von digitallen Signalen,
z.B Optokopler oder ULN Arays.(letztere sind nicht galvanisch getrennt)

Du muß irgend ein Mikrocontroller auswählen   z.B Atmega 32(16,64,128)
der muß genug I/O-s haben das es zu zu deiner Anzahl der Eingänge,
Ausgänge von SPS hat und einen UART. (Seriele Schnitstelle,COM)
UART Pegel(5V) soll wieder an Pegel des PCs (12V)angepasst werden.
Das macht man über speziele ICs z.B. MAX232.

Damit hast du deine Hardwareseite fertig. Bei zweiten Unterpunkt kann man auch ein Evaluationboard nehmen z.B.
http://www.pollin.de/shop/detail.php?pg=OA==&a=MTY5OTgxOTk=&w=OTk4OTY4&ts=0
Der hat ja MAX232 schon drauf und zum lernen brauchst du ihn auch.

b)Als zweites muß man eine Programmiersprache auswählen für MC ,
ich würde C nehmen da es für fast alle MC-s einen C-Komplierer gibt,
deine Kenntnisse mußen folgendes aufweisen :
1.Parametrien von I/O-s (ob Beinchen ein Ausgang oder Eingang ist)
zum Parametrien bei AVR ist auch die Fußebits Einstellung wichtig.
2.Senden über UART zum PC.
eigentlich ist da nichts kommpliziertes dabei ,und man kann das in zwei-drei wochen lernen.
Zum prüfen von deinen Test-Progs wäre nicht schlecht ein AVR-Simulator zu haben z.B. VMLAB ein Tutorial zu seiner Benutzung muß du dir auch irgendwo finden .

c) Softwareseite am PC, eine Hochsprache aussuchen C++,VB usw.
Complierer besorgen und über Serieleschnitstelle deine Variablen zum steurn der Grafik holen .(ist das aufwändigste Punkt)


----------



## ge-nka (25 März 2008)

Mal andere Möglichkeit,
man nimmt so was  ,
Wenn Eingänge nicht ausreichen ,kann man zwei nehmen.(muß nur zwei LAN-kabel ziehen)
Dann Pegelanpassung machen und man konzentriert sich voll auf 
Hochsprache und seine Grafik.
Außerdem Zugriff per Kommandozeile ist viel einfacher zu realisieren
für Anfänger als sich mit dem rs232 Protokoll rumzuschlagen.


----------

